# Minimum qualification for UG eligibility



## nimbuz (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm 27 and I did my SSC (Secondary School Certificate) back in 2003 which perhaps is equivalent to Grade 10 elsewhere since it is ofcourse the 10th year of secondary education in India.

After that I could *not* complete my HSC (Higher Secondary Certificate) which is +2 years and equivalent to SSC (Senior secondary school) in Australia.

So I'm wondering if there is any way I could apply for a UG course without Indian HSC (which is equivalent to Australian SSC) certificate? Any external exams that would qualify me or any university that takes Grade 10 students? Or just any other option that I'm unaware of.

Thanks!


----------

